# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung für Nerathor



## Azurios (7. März 2012)

Hiho,

wie der Titel schon sagt biete ich die Rolle der Auferstehung für Spieler auf dem Realm Nerathor an.
Könnte auch etwas Startkapital beisteuern sofern gewünscht und benötigt.
Ansonsten gibt es zu dieser Aktion ja nicht viel zu sagen und ich freue mich falls sich jemand meldet.
Könnte sowohl auf Horden als auch auf Allianzseiten aushelfen.
Alles Gute 
Azurios


----------

